# LR 3 Mac Compatibility



## D1Chung (May 17, 2018)

Does anyone know what is the latest version of Mac OSX (or macOS) that LR 3 (more specifically v3.6 for Mac) is compatible with?

I know it works on OS X 10.10.5 Yosemite, but does anyone know if it would work on the later versions of OSX or macOS?

Thank you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 17, 2018)

Officially - Mac OS X 10.6! 

10.12 it kind of works with some known issues: Lightroom and macOS Sierra Compatibility | The Lightroom Queen
10.13 I can get it to open but there have been quite a lot of reports of crashes etc.

I'd suggest just upgrading to LR6, if not subscription, and then it'll work with High Sierra.


----------



## D1Chung (May 19, 2018)

Main reason I want to keep LR 3.6 is because I have a lot of previous work that was done with 3.6 at the time using PV2010. And switching to LR6 would be a HUGE disruption to those already worked on files.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 19, 2018)

As has already been explaind in your other thread, NOTHING will change on your existing images when your catalog is updated to LR6 or LR Classic, they will all remain at PV2 level.


----------

